# Ottoman pocket Watch ID and help



## RobR (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi 
I been collecting Australian WW1 medals and uniforms for many years and in one of the groups I have acquired this watch was included with a story that the soldier got of a Turkish soldier on Gallipoli and I have no idea the age or period this watch is so any help to solve the problem and tell me what the markings are would be fantastic.I have placed this thread in the Military section also.

Cheers Rob


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

wow nice find. its probably a cylindar escapement, does it run? vinn


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum. Could you take another shot of the movement please, but without flash as the image is too saturated.

Thanks

mike


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

nay chance of getting someone to translate that script? does it run?


----------



## Akhila Bale (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi,

welcome to the forum ,it will be good if you take photos without flash not able to see clearly.can anyone translate that script.


----------

